# I will be MIA for a while



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have headed back to uni yesterday (OK, so im home now) but am goingb ack again on Sunday morning, thus meaning i will be AFK/MIA (Whatever) for a while because my computer needs to be hooked back up to the internet at uni and it seems to take them ages to do it.If anyone needs me i will be able to check my email every once in a while at work. But it depends weather the computer is in use by my boss!


----------

